# SRRV - Do I need to stay in Manila during processing time?



## t1dbkk (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi All,

I'm getting organized to apply for the SRRV, I will be able to get this done early to mid December, which I expect some delay due to the end of year holidays. 

I couldnt figure out that once I handle the paper work, I need to sit in Manila for the 10-15 working days of processing time, or can I head to one of the touristic destinations (ie, Boracay) and just hand out there instead? More especifically

- Does airlines / hotesl / ferries, allows a foreigner without a passport (only a valid copy and perharps some documents stating PRA has my passport (if they keep it?)

- Do I need to keep on going to PRA, banks etc, every once a while during the processing time? Or once the paper work is done, its hassle free for 10-15 days?

Thank you for the help. Excited w this! Love the country


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

t1dbkk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm getting organized to apply for the SRRV, I will be able to get this done early to mid December, which I expect some delay due to the end of year holidays.
> 
> ...


Lol,i see you haven't spent much time in pinas,nothing much is hassle free!!!!layball:


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

t1dbkk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm getting organized to apply for the SRRV, I will be able to get this done early to mid December, which I expect some delay due to the end of year holidays.
> 
> ...


Hi t1, Lefties hit the nail on the head when it comes to most things in PH. Only time will tell but as most know it is worth the frustrations if this is where you truly wish to live.
There are a few guys on this site that have gone down the SRRV path and I have been looking at this also over the years.
From memory and what others have said on this and other sites it will probably take up to 4 weeks to process and as you wisely pointed out perhaps longer over the Christmas period. The PRA will hold your passport for the duration so you can't leave the country unless you cancel but would then have to start again. Travel within the Philippines is fine.
You will be asked constantly for your passport as I.D. especially hotels and airlines if you intend to travel so this is something you will need to sort out with the PRA.

Good luck and keep us posted, I am sure more learned people will chime in here too.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

You should ask PRA about that. If they do not need you during the processing, domestic travel should be fine. I travel domestically a lot and never carry my passport. I use the passport only at immigration, or when leaving the country.


----------



## t1dbkk (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks guys. Yes, Ive never lived in the PH, just been going for business in the last several years a few times per year so Im aware of the unefficiency that I may need to deal with, hence trying to at least minimize the stress levels while enjoying some beach time when the paperwork gets processed.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Optional spots to cool off*



t1dbkk said:


> Thanks guys. Yes, Ive never lived in the PH, just been going for business in the last several years a few times per year so Im aware of the unefficiency that I may need to deal with, hence trying to at least minimize the stress levels while enjoying some beach time when the paperwork gets processed.


I hear your stress and have been there done that. Have you thought of an alternate spot to cool off such as Laguna? So many pool resorts with rooms to rent, I live near Los Banos Laguna.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Tukaram said:


> You should ask PRA about that. If they do not need you during the processing, domestic travel should be fine. I travel domestically a lot and never carry my passport. I use the passport only at immigration, or when leaving the country.


I travel domestically quite a bit also and often don't take my passport.

The only issue I have had was that Avis refused to let me rent a car, even though I had my drivers license, my ACR I-card and my work permit.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

My experience was that it took 28 days start to finish. I was able to open a bank account with just the photo copy of the passport that they give you. (make additional copies and keep a scan as well).

You are free to travel in the Philippines while the SRRV is being processed. 

The rules are not universally fixed or applied here. Most gate agents will allow boarding without a passport, just some ID but occasionally you will get one who will not allow it. If denied once you show photo copy simply ask for a supervisor, they usually know the rules better.

I have boarded with just my Philippine DL and my SRRV card never tried it with one of my other foreign ID's and no passport though.


----------

